# Has Anyone Tried Organibliss ?



## Bear420 (Feb 21, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone uses it and has had the same results I have which has been very good, I use it on Babies and the last time I used it on my Clones and they rooted in one week, And I mean Rooted right out of the Cups more than I have ever had. Massive amount. The only problem is the Babies seem to grow to fast with it. I used it on one of my Budding Mamas and it seems to have sticky and icky er, Let me know and I will post more as I try more experiments.


----------



## greendave (Feb 23, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger and ordered a small bottle,I had read about it and was very impressed.Was just cautious when I saw the price.let's keep in touch I've got my girls in various stages.


----------



## Bear420 (Feb 25, 2015)

greendave said:


> I just pulled the trigger and ordered a small bottle,I had read about it and was very impressed.Was just cautious when I saw the price.let's keep in touch I've got my girls in various stages.


I know it is a bit pricey but it IMO is worth every penny and I think you will love this product, Oh and another thing I read in article is if you have any Pests in garden it will help eliminate them too. Bonus  happy grow Keep In touch RIU


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 28, 2015)

greendave said:


> I just pulled the trigger and ordered a small bottle,I had read about it and was very impressed.Was just cautious when I saw the price.let's keep in touch I've got my girls in various stages.


 did you have good luck with the Bliss ? let me know


----------



## Bear420 (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know why no one posted here, Hummmm must be a product not known as of yet. I ll post some of my plants with organibliss


----------



## greendave (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey bear I had surgery like 6 weeks ago and have had some complications,give me another week and I will get back at you.peace and goodwill


----------



## Bear420 (Apr 3, 2015)

greendave said:


> Hey bear I had surgery like 6 weeks ago and have had some complications,give me another week and I will get back at you.peace and goodwill


OK sounds good, Sorry to hear about your Medical Problems. Hope it is nothing to serious I will be waiting to hear from you, I have been using now for well this much longer and it is working great, I 've even been using it in my Flower Chamber and OMG the Frost is coming out like it is snowing in there and the Health of my Ladies is unreal. Good Luck and Hope you feel better soon, Peace Out.


----------

